# percutaneous vertebroplasty



## Maheshm (May 28, 2009)

Help anyone, what is the cpt code for percutaneous vertebroplasty with bone biopsy done 

Thanks


----------



## Shirleybala (May 28, 2009)

check these codes 22520- 22525
Each additional codes are also there.
do not report bone biopsy seperately


----------



## Karen Martin (May 28, 2009)

22523 - Percutaneous vertebral augmenation, including cavity creation (fracture reduction and bone biopsy included when performed) using mechanical device, one vertebre body, unilateral or bilateral cannulation.

22524 - Lumbar

22525 - each additional thoracic or lumbar vertebral body


----------



## MLS2 (May 28, 2009)

just a note...."Add modifier -59 if reporting codes for a bone biopsy (i.e., 20220, 20225) when performed in conjunction with Vertebroplasty (22520-22522) from a separate access point"

Per the 2009 Interventional Radiology coder


----------



## Shirleybala (May 28, 2009)

What is the difference between 22520(Percutaneous vertebroplasty)and 22523(Kyphoplasty)


----------



## MLS2 (May 28, 2009)

kyphoplasty:  where the original height and angle of kyphosis of a fractured vertebra (of certain types) are restored, followed by its stabilization using injected bone filler material.

vertebroplasty:  is a medical procedure where bone cement is percutaneously injected into a fractured vertebra in order to stabilize it



The main goal of vertebroplasty is to reduce pain caused by the fracture by stabilizing the bone. Vertebroplasty is typically performed by a spine surgeon or interventional radiologist. It is a minimally invasive procedure and patients usually go home the same day as the procedure. These procedures can even be performed with local anesthetic only for patients with severe lung disease who cannot tolerate sedatives well.

A related procedure known as kyphoplasty involves placement of a balloon into a collapsed vertebra, followed by injection of bone cement to stabilize the fracture. This procedure is more commonly performed in the hospital setting. It requires the use of slightly bigger needles than the vertebroplasty procedure, and therefore there is typically slightly more post-procedural pain. Both procedures typically are very effective, reducing pain in almost 90% of well-selected patients.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 29, 2009)

Don't forget codes 72291 for thoracic and 72292 for lumbar S&I codes with the other codes


----------



## dhuston (May 29, 2009)

72291/92 aren't assigned just as S&I codes.  Either code is valid for either thoracic or lumbar.  It's based on whether fluoro or CT guidance was documented.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------

